# Beratung: 24“ oder 26“ MTB als nächstes Fahrrad



## h7500 (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
habe schon viel rauf und runter gelesen hier im Kinderbikes Forum, bräuchte aber doch noch ein paar Denkanstöße oder Empfehlungen von euch.

Mein Sohn 8 J, 135 cm groß mit 62 cm Schrittlänge ist zu groß für sein 20“ Cube MTB, auf das jetzt der kleine Bruder schielt und nachdem wir den Sattel ganz runter gestellt haben, gar nicht mehr absteigen möchte. Also braucht der Große einen Nachfolger.

ich lese viel und möchte aber ehrlich gesagt höchstens um die 500 EUR ausgeben, gerne natürlich weniger .Fragt mich nicht warum, aber irgendwie meine ich, dass sein Fahrrad (wie das jetzige Cube Kids 200) auch Schutzblech und Licht haben sollte, weil es dann auf dem Rückweg doch dunkel geworden ist oder es regnet und man ohne Schutzblech dementsprechend aussieht.Bringt mir gerne Argumente, dass Schutzbleche und Licht nichtnötig sind. OK, das Gewicht alleine schon wegen dem Nabendynamo. Notfalls würde ich das auch nachrüsten, zumindest die Schutzbleche und das Licht zum Dranklemmen.

Ich denke eine Federgabel muss in seinem Alter und seinem Gewicht nicht sein, auch wenn es cool aussieht, es aber das Gewicht des Fahrrads ganz schön hochtreibt.

ich frage mich auch, ob das 24“ doch nicht so verkehrt wäre, weil dann der Kleine das in drei oder vier Jahren haben und der Große dann vielleicht sogar ein 27,5“ nehmen kann oder ist 24“ so eine Größe, die er nur kurz fahren würde?

Und hier noch die Antworten auf die Fragen:
01. Innenbeinlänge: 62 cm
02. Größe:135 cm
03. Alter: 8
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Ja, kann gut fahren
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? 500 EUR
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Etwas
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Straße, Feldwege, auch mal im Wald kleine Hügel
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Eher flach, Straße, im Wald hügelig

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Albschrat (21. April 2020)

Bei den Maßen ist 26“ schon quasi ein Muss. Meine Tochter fährt bereits mit 128/58 ein 26“, ihr steht da eher schon an der Schwelle zu 27,5“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (21. April 2020)

K1 ist wie @Albschrat ‘s Tochter mit ca. 1,28m auf 26“ gewechselt. Jetzt mit 1,31m ist die Sattelstütze bei 13“ Rahmen gut 20cm draußen.


----------



## h7500 (21. April 2020)

Das ist ja schon mal ein guter Punkt. Also brauche ich erst gar nicht nach 24" zu schauen. Wobei 27,5" aber noch zu groß wäre, richtig?


----------



## Albschrat (21. April 2020)

Schwer zu sagen, kommt auch stark aufs Rad selber an. Kannst ja mal im Kinderfahrradfinder rumspielen, dort kann man sich entsprechend Größe/Schrittlänge die infrage kommenden Modelle anzeigen lassen. Vermutlich ist es für 27,5 noch zu knapp. Wenn, dann müsstet Ihr ein größeres 26er nehmen, was dann aber der direkten Weitergabe an das nachfolgende Kind im Wege steht...


----------



## h7500 (21. April 2020)

Habe schon im Kinderfahrradfinder rumgespielt und da werden mir bei den Maßen auch 24“ Räder angezeigt. Am besten wir gehen mal in ein Fahrradgeschäft und dann soll er mal ausprobieren.

Könnt ihr was zu Marken und Modell sagen?


----------



## kc85 (21. April 2020)

Da passt gut ein 26er mit 14,5''- oder notfalls 16''-Rahmen. Beim 16''-Rahmen dürfte es mit den Beinen noch etwas knapp sein. Das wäre dann aber auch eine Weile fahrbar.

Guckt euch z.B. mal das Conway MC 260 Rigid mit 38cm Rahmenhöhe an, wenn es ein Neurad sein soll.

kc85


----------



## Kati (21. April 2020)

Ja, Conway war auch mein erster Gedanke als es um Alltagrad mit StVO-Ausstattung ging


----------



## h7500 (21. April 2020)

Das Conway Rigid hatte ich auch schon gesehen und mit 11,8 kg für StVO Ausstattung nicht zu schwer. Überlege jetzt ob es denn wirklich die volle StVO Ausstattung sein muss oder ob man nicht doch Lampen dransteck bei Bedarf. Hatte auch das Trek Wahoo gesehen.

kann man mit dem Rigid auch durch den Wald oder machen das die Reifen nicht mit. Ich denke die Federgabel muss ja nicht sein.

Von Orbea sehe ich nach dem 24“ erst wieder das 27“ aber dann auch mit Federgabel.


----------



## kc85 (21. April 2020)

Alternativ kann man auch zum MS 260 Rigid greifen, das ist (laut Angabe) noch mal deutlich leichter. Steckleuchten dran und bessere Reifen und fertig. Bei Bedarf kann man recht einfach auch noch die Schaltung optimieren.

kc85


----------



## h7500 (21. April 2020)

Könnte man beim MS 260 Rigid breitere Reifen aufziehen und mit weniger Druck versehen um Dämpfung zu haben?
Das MS 260 Suspension würdet ihr nicht empfehlen, wegen dem Gewicht der Federgabel, richtig? Der „Komfort“ rechtfertigt wohl nicht das deutlich höhere Gewicht.
Habt ihr mal einen Tipp für eine Steckleuchte für so ein Kinderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. April 2020)

Die Felgen heißen Conway J19, da würde ich mal von 19mm Maulweite ausgehen. Da passt bequem ein 2.25 Zoll-Reifen rein, z.B. der Rocket Ron 57-559. Der wäre als Faltreifen auch noch leichter als der verbaute CX Comp und rollt sehr gut.

Die am MC/MS 260 Suspension verbaute SR Suntour M3010 bzw. M3030 wiegt knapp an 2 kg und federt so gut wie garnicht. Darauf kann man getrost verzichten. Dann lieber ein Rigid gekauft und bei Bedarf eine gebrauchte gute 26''-Gabel (Reba, SID) eingebaut. Da bekommt man um die 100€ richtig gutes Material.

Wir fahren an den Kids-Bikes Stecklichter von Trelock. Rücklicht (LS 720 Reego) ist immer dran. Der Scheinwerfer (LS360) vorne wird bei Bedarf angesteckt oder im Rucksack mitgenommen. Hat bisher immer gereicht, um selbst in finsterster Nacht noch nach Hause zu kommen.

kc85


----------



## h7500 (22. April 2020)

Danke schon mal für all eure Topps.

Habe gerade das Trek Wahoo gesehen. Was haltet ihr davon? Müsste doch in der gleichen Liga wie das Conway spielen,oder?


----------



## lh20 (22. April 2020)

Ich habe für meine Tochter (129 / 62 cm) gerade das Orbea MX 24 Team gekauft. Um es für den Straßenverkehr sicher zumachen habe ich folgende Lampen gekauft:









						B+M Lumotec Eyro Akku-Scheinwerfer | ROSE Bikes
					

Besonders praktisch in der Handhabung gibt sich der Lumotec Eyro Akku




					www.rosebikes.de
				












						Secula permanent Batterie-Rücklicht | ROSE Bikes
					

Rings um den Rückstrahler verläuft ein roter LineTec-Leuchtkranz. So w




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Ich finde bei dem Frontlicht gut, dass es aussieht wie ein fest montiertes Licht. Wird daher vielleicht nicht so schnell "entwendet" wie eine Lampe am Lenker! Und abnehmbar ist es auch!


----------



## h7500 (22. April 2020)

Das Orbea hatte ich auch schon gesehen, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass es zu klein wäre bei 135 / 62 cm. Das Frontlicht finde ich gut, weil es dran bleiben kann. So was hatte ich mir vorgestellt.

Braucht man den Schutzbleche? Wenn es regnet? Für die Fahrradprüfung in der Schule?


----------



## Kati (22. April 2020)

Schutzbleche sind für StVO (Schule) nicht notwendig. Machen am Alltagsrad aber bestimmt Sinn.
Vorgeschrieben sind Front-/Rücklicht (mit K Nummer) mit integriertem oder separatem Reflektor vorn und hinten, Speichenreflektoren (Reflexstreifen etc), Pedalreflektoren und Klingel.


----------



## h7500 (22. April 2020)

Was meint ihr zu Orbea MX 24? Wenn, dann das Team (wie bei @lh20) oder das XC? 

Wenn der Große die Federgabel sieht, will er immer eine Federgabel haben, auch wenn das Rad dadurch 2 kg schwerer wird.

Das Dirt ist nicht so gut ausgestattet, richtig? Wie findet ihr das Speed? Eher nichts für auch mal ins Gelände?

Nicht, dass das MX 24 zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (22. April 2020)

In ein 24er würde ich bei der Größe des Kindes nicht investieren. Das lohnt nicht wirklich.

kc85


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (22. April 2020)

An dieser Stelle kann ich mal kurz meine Erfahrung des letzten Jahres schildern:

Ich hatte meiner Tochter zum Jahreswechsel 2018/19 (damals rund 120cm groß) auf Basis eines Steppenwolf Twixxter 24 einen schönen leichten XC-Renner gebaut, was anfangs sehr gut passte.
Jedoch mit steigenden Sattelauszug, da meine Tochter immer gern ein auf das Maximum gestrecktes Bein hat, wurde der Rahmen nach und nach zu lang, da das Sattelrohr zu sehr nach hinten geneigt ist.
Jetzt habe ich ihr mit 128cm Größe und 57cm Innenbeinlänge einen alten Spezi Hardrock xc in 26 Zoll, kurz und mit steileren Sattelrohr aufgebaut, und sie sitzt auf dem größeren Rad aufrechter als auf dem kleinen.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, das die Geometrie des Rahmens um einiges wichtiger als die Radgröße ist.

Anbei mal ein Foto vom Probeaufbau, mit Teilen die gerade rum lagen um die Geo und die Gabel zu testen.
Jetzt ist der Rahmen aktuell zum chemisch entlacken, dann bekommt er die Wunschfarbe der Tochter und die eigentlich dafür gedachten Teile.


----------



## h7500 (22. April 2020)

Von Orbea würde es ja dann erst mit 27,5“ weitergehen, was ja dann wieder zu groß wäre. Gibt es eigentlich eine Grenze fürs Gewicht bei der Radgröße für einen 8-jährigen Jungen? Z.B. 13 kg ist das absolute Maximum oder 12 kg mit allem drum und dran? Klar, je leichter desto besser, ist aber auch eine Frage des Preises.

Habe schon bei vielen Händlern rumgefragt, aber keiner hat eines der o.g. Räder da, dass man auch mal Probefahrten kann.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (23. April 2020)

Das das 27er zu groß wäre , glaube ich nicht mal, ich habe mir eben mal die 27zoll Ent Variante in Xs angeschaut, und bin der Meinung das könnte passen, da der Rahmen sehr klein scheint laut Fotos.


----------



## kc85 (23. April 2020)

Sehe ich auch so, das MX27 sollte, bei nur 36cm Sitzrohrlänge, schon haarscharf passen.

Mal kurz gerechnet: Meine Tochter hat nur ca. 7cm längere Beine (69cm), fährt aber mit 9 Jahren auch schon ein 27,5er mit 16'' Rahmen (41cm Sitzrohrlänge). Die 36cm Sitzrohrlänge des MX27 entsprechen 14'' Rahmengröße. Bei meinem Kind ist der Sattel derzeit etwa 3cm über der tiefstmöglichen Position.

5cm kleinerer Rahmen, dazu die 3cm Sattelauszug bei uns, macht 8cm Unterschied bei nur 7cm kürzeren Beinen. Und da mein Kind bequem mit dem Fußballen auf den Boden kommt, sollte das rechnerisch beim Kind vom TE auf dem MX27 auch klappen.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (23. April 2020)

evtl. muss dann nur ein noch etwas kuerzerer vorbau dran.
das macht auch oft was aus. der verbaute duerfte eher 50-60 mm haben.


----------



## h7500 (23. April 2020)

Es gibt ja auch das Orbea MX 27 40 bzw. 50 Kids mit dem geraden Rahmen und nicht das ENT. Das wäre doch bestimmt auch eine Option. Das ENT ist janglaube ich die Damenausführung.

Ein Händler hier hat Eightshot, was haltet ihr davon. Ist wohl von Puky aber auch sehr leicht die Fahrräder.


----------



## h7500 (24. April 2020)

Der Große saß heute auf einem 24“ Eightshot, was perfekt passte und er sich sehr sicher fühlte. Laut Angabe war es Rahmengröße 32 cm (was auch immer das heißt). Mittlerweile denke ich fast, dass wir uns nach einem Orbea MX 24 Team oder Disc umschauen sollten.

Was haltet ihr von dem Trek Wahoo oder dem Conway MS jeweils in der 24“ Ausführung?


----------



## h7500 (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo nochmal,

ich wollte euch noch Bescheid geben (falls es euch interessiert ) dass es das Conway MS 260 in der 38 cm Rahmenhöhe geworden ist, allerdings ist es das Suspension, weil mein Sohn es in schwarz haben wollte und es das schwarze nur mit der Suntour M3030 gibt (ich weiß, 2 kg mehr) aber ihm gefällt es und er ist sehr stolz auf sein neues Fahrrad.

Ich finde, dass das Conway ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat.

Jetzt hätte er gerne noch einen Fahrradständer für den Mittelbau. Habt ihr da eine leichte Empfehlung?

würdet ihr auch den Mantel gegen einen mit mehr Profil tauschen, den Rocket Ron?

Könnt ihr auch Schutzbleche empfehlen, wie z.B. die von SKS oder gibt es etwas leichteres?

Ach ja, eine Klingel bräuchte er auch. Was nimmt man da?

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe und Denkanstöße.


----------

